
HubSpot's approach to front-end development at scale - timmfin
http://dev.hubspot.com/blog/frontend-development-at-scale-1
======
fderp
I would have a lot more interest in what this blog post said if the page
actually had good performance.

~~~
timmfin
Owch, but fair point.

If you are willing to accept some excuses (one can hope?), our dev blog is
running the yet-to-be-released version of HubSpot's new blogging tool and is
very much a work in progress. Also, the pages served by that blog (and our
CMS) are not related to the tool this post is talking about.

But nonetheless, we need to make it faster. Thanks for the feedback.

------
tbranyen
Cool work on this stuff guys, but <http://tbranyen.com/u/cae5c180.png> is not
a good start.

~~~
timmfin
Maybe I should have linked to the internal legacy version of the code
(<https://github.com/HubSpot/asset_bender/tree/master>) instead of the new in-
progress v2 (<https://github.com/HubSpot/asset_bender/tree/future>)?

The point is that we'd rather gather feedback and hear from the community
before we assume that everything we've done internally is exactly what other
people and companies need. And sure, it would be awesome if we had a super
polished version ready for anyone to use, but we kind of want to gauge
interest before plowing ahead on v2 in isolation.

ps: About the forks, I'd love to get them merged upstream, but I have the
feeling that they diverge more than the owners would like. But yes, we need to
have that conversation (and suggestions are welcome, I'm pretty new to the
ruby community).

~~~
tbranyen
Fair enough. I didn't want to be harsh, but whenever something new comes out I
like to try it right away. As of right now, it's looks too involved to get
started with.

Sort that part out asap if you want people to give feedback and try it!

